

Ask HN: How would I get started with this project? - marketingadvice

Hi Everyone!<p>So I am in a dev bootcamp and I am in my last few weeks which means final project time.<p>I have always been a big gamer so my idea was to build a mini-game where you simulate a hacker. Think the movie Hackers type hacker.<p>I am thinking a simplified front end with a few buttons as actions you can do. I think it&#x27;s best to keep it in the style of a mobile game meaning stamina type counter and time management.<p>I am reaching out on Reddit to see if anyone can help me in getting started and going in the right direction.<p>I haven&#x27;t done a full scale project yet we have just dealt with small projects.<p>Can anyone help me in putting together my next steps and what type of planning I need to do?<p>For reference I know the following in a junior level capacity:
&gt; JavaScript
&gt; jQuery
&gt; HTML&#x2F;CSS (I was thinking of using picnic.css)
&gt; Ruby
&gt; Ruby on Rails<p>My idea was to start it in Ruby only and make it a command line game but I think that is a bit counter-productive since I want to use all my skills so I can push my skillset.<p>Any help is appreciated!!
======
jtfairbank
You could do a web game using js and html5 canvas, and use some libraries to
help make it work on mobile. If you wanted to include your ruby skills,
develop a simple API and send requests back to the server (high scores, simple
saved games through serializing state, # of games played, etc).

If you need help on the web side of things, I'm happy to offer some pointers
and the occasional code review. Email me: jtfairbank+hn /at/ gmail /dot/ com

